# Tree Troll



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

That's amazing. You're really good at using spray foam. I like the way it looks like the head is sitting on logs with the way you spiraled the spray foam. Really cool! I'd love to see what else you've made! This makes me want to attempt to make a huge spray foam Yeti.


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

I also built a tree for the kitchen, using can foam


----------

